
The Fabric of Creativity - unfoldedorigami
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/89/open_gore.html
======
gibsonf1
A fascinating company. Their use of teams created based on interest and need
is a great idea, especially for retaining top talent and keeping them engaged.
The one issue is how they decide on what to pursue - the article makes it
sound like they invent things and then try to sell them rather than having
their inventions driven by the values people are looking for. Actually, I
guess their model is to make a better version of existing products: Gore-tex,
a better version in fabrics, Glide, a better version of dental floss, Elixir,
a better version of guitar strings.

